# Show me your... 3-speed IGH bikes



## ratherbeintobago (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone running a 3-speed IGH on a mountain bike? What hub and what ratios do you use?

Photos appreciated.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

Not running it , but I have SRAM 3 SPD wheel I would part with cheap. Built with a 29er rim
Harry


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

Actually in the middle of building up a 3spd MTB. An old Durango Yeti-built Barracuda 26er hardtail with a Sturmey Archer AW. I'm pretty sure I'll be running either 26 or 28 in the front, and 22 in the back.

Should be fun 'til the hub blows up!


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

My Simcoe Classic Roadster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I searched this forum for "3 speed":
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=1714371

here's a few good threads:
http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/season-sram-imotion-3-a-851706.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/burly-3-speed-mountain-hub-851129.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/nexus-3-speed-disc-sg-3d55-raceworthy-707044.html


----------



## plumberroy (Apr 26, 2015)

1980 Huffy that I cruise the neighborhood with


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Her is my 3 speed. I've used it for just about every type of riding there is. Took it on Ragbrai (450 miles across Iowa), commuted to school for 3 years, couple short backpacking trips, ripping local singletrack, and lots of beer drinking by the river. Can't beat it.

Sold it to my brother with the condition that if he doesn't want it I get it back. He loves it as much as I did/do. He has logged lots of commuting miles and a few long days of gravel. Last winter he added studded tires and took it out in Iowa winters. 

Kona missed the boat taking that bike out of their lineup.


----------

